
Show HN: The best way to mindlessly browse viral gifs - killwhitey
http://cyber.surf
======
overcast
This is great. [http://cyber.surf/i/CXW1sJ4](http://cyber.surf/i/CXW1sJ4)

Also, it's so refreshing to see people using alternative domains to the
exhausting .com squatter market.

------
thomasdd
Cool, love it. But It opens videos im fullscreen automaticaly, forcing me
close each video on iPhone. Maybe this could be optional. But maybe it is the
way it works. cool :)

~~~
killwhitey
> _It opens videos im fullscreen automaticaly, forcing me close each video on
> iPhone_

Unfortunately this is how Safari works and there is no way to get around it.

------
Rmilb
Love the simplicity. Do you have Screencast functionality on your road map?

